# moddified USA Slingshots SS1



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

well, i took your guys advice to put more heart and soul into a slingshot so i spent about 1:30 min sanding down a spare SS1 we have laying around... i will post a pic i took (with my camera this time







please comment how you like it please


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice.
What type of wood?
I like the contour and smoothness of it.
Cant wait to see the finished product








Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

this is made of 1 inch thick beech wood. nothing fancy but it is a good sturdy hard wood. hopefuly i get a chance to make some more after i cut out our new laminate design


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm heartened to see you working on improving your product. This photo is much better! I took a close look at it in photoshop and you've left some coarse sanding marks longitudinally (tips top handle) and diagonally (top right to bottom left). If you plan on varnishing, the lighter marks will be hidden but these deeper ones need sanding out or they will show. I know you're finding this is hard work, but try polishing a curved surface of hardened tool steel and you'll long for beech. Keep it up!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I am not done yet, I still have to sand with a high grit sandpaper by hand then I'll stain, poly 2 coats and try to sell


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dont forget to put groovs in for the bands! I also would make the fork tips narrower less friction for the bands.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, after i finish sanding (hopefuly monday) i will put some grooves then stain it







ill prolly sell it even though i dont wanna


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If I may, I must comment on your choice of knife. In my opinion it is wrong for the task (although it is a fine knife). Get yourself a Mora, they're cheap in price, but one of the greatest craftsmanship knives you can ever own. Google it .


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

? I haven't used a knife on this slingshot...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Definite improvement, at this rate you'll be a master-craftsman in no time!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> ? I haven't used a knife on this slingshot...


Oh.








... My bad. Carry on.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> yes, after i finish sanding (hopefuly monday) i will put some grooves then stain it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you want to keep all the slingshots you make....
Then you know they are nice.
BB


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> yes, after i finish sanding (hopefuly monday) i will put some grooves then stain it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you want to keep all the slingshots you make....
Then you know they are nice.
BB
[/quote]

Some of the best words of wisdom I've heard a professional slingshot maker share!!!!








Glad to see you young men are not quitters!! Keep up the hard work. Trees that bend in the wind don't break, they survive!!! You guys are bending, adapting and learning to overcome.
Perry


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks... We aren't ones to quit. We just try our best to adapt


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> yes, after i finish sanding (hopefuly monday) i will put some grooves then stain it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sand the grooves out carefully to the same/similar grit as the rest of the catty. Otherwise the stain will look uneven at the tips as well as any top coating you use for finish.

You've made some great strides in a short time frame,(D)Evan. Keep it rollin!

ps... unashamedly I do keep my firsts of any of my s'shots. It's my reminder of where I've been. I share my work there after. The effort you've been putting into this one...you may want to 're-think' your 'sell it' thought.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> yes, after i finish sanding (hopefuly monday) i will put some grooves then stain it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sand the grooves out carefully to the same/similar grit as the rest of the catty. Otherwise the stain will look uneven at the tips as well as any top coating you use for finish.

You've made some great strides in a short time frame,(D)Evan. Keep it rollin!

ps... unashamedly I do keep my firsts of any of my s'shots. It's my reminder of where I've been. I share my work there after. The effort you've been putting into this one...you may want to 're-think' your 'sell it' thought.
[/quote]

yah, i have put alot of time in it but so much i wouldnt sell it for a good 20 in the US and 25 anywhere else. plus i have a Bunny Buster and a laminate im guna cut out and keep for myself. But if i ever wanna keep on ill just make it again


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i finaly got time to sit down and sand it for about 30 min







will post pics with the camera


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking good. I like to finish beech with plain tung oil. It takes on a sort of light orange-tan color that's really nice.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Oooh, I'll have to look into that


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a few deep scratches to get out on the left fork tip, low on the right fork and above the butt of the handle. Then bring it up the grades to about P600 and varnish, or take it another grade and polish on a neutral mop.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to stain and poly this with 4 coats... And I'm going to sell this for 12 in the US and 15 anywhere else


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i sanded out those tiny flaws, put band grooves in, then stained







comment opinions


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

That looks like a great slingshot! Well made and with a personal twist!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, i love it


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks upside down to me.














Getting better.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, that was right after i finished staining


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> It looks upside down to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've gotta flip your monitor over to view it correctly.









Looks cool.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, and yah... thats how we do it in NY


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good job
It looks real nice








Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys,you're coming along nicely! Smoother finish,heel knob,thick even forks. Good job! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I did my best on the band grooves (I had to use a metal file) I'm guna poly 3 coats then sell


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Attaboy!!!! or boys..... Nice job


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks







we cut out our new design today hopefuly i get it done before the end of the month


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job, you're coming along real nice.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

we try our best hopefuly people start buying our laminates when they come out


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice looking fork...great job


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, probably pics tomarrow of the poly finish then bands when I get the chance


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats good work and i love the handle , well done lads, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, i will poly tonight







cant wait to see what it looks like with a medium gloss finish


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i polyd it today, its still a little sticky so ill have to wait till tomarrow to poly again. but its lookin like a really nice slingshot... putting bands on sometime next week


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

She is a beauty








Your design for sure.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks, i think i will keep making these once every couple of months. they are fun for me to mess around with when i have nothing else going on


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

put the last poly coat on after i polyd the termionator i am sending it to pulse and we are going to trade.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Much better! We'll make woodworkers out of you yet.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, this look rlly nice. Like glass


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

here is the finished product. hope you enjoy


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Came out awesome.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

It sure did!


----------

